# Fort Walton Beach, FL gun show DEC 3-4



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fort Walton Beach, FL
N.W. Florida Fairgrounds

December 3rd - 4th, 2011 
Saturday 9-5 Sunday 10-4 
Adults $7.00 - 12 and under FREE


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you know by any chance how much the tables are there ??


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

NOT Positive BUT $55 COMES TO MIND , i had heard less then Pensacola there around $75

someone should chime in soon there are a few that work that show


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

show in the morning sw 1006 is going out for a test sell!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Info.....?*

Lee,please let me know if the "Glock Man" is set up there. Thanks --- SAWMAN


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> Lee,please let me know if the "Glock Man" is set up there. Thanks --- SAWMAN


Is that the guy who does the sights? If so is like to know too


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Is that the guy who does the sights? If so is like to know too


He was there. At the back wall of the room you enter the gun-show into.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

He wasnt at ours dangit. Im glad he is ok, i thought something might of happend to him


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It was a different Glock guy than who I usually see at the shows. Not sure if they are competitors or work together, but he was definitely not the guy who's wife uses the walker.

I had a decent day today -- made a trade for a Stainless Astra Terminator and bought some ceramic kitchen knives for my wife -- while keeping a buddy company at his tables.

Modest crowd most of the day -- not heavy or crowded at all. Many lookers but few buyers...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stopped into the show today and had him install night sights on 2 of my glocks.. super nice guy to talk to and I was in and out of there in 30 mins.. took one quick lap around to look at the same old shit.. jays high prices and Chinese junk, what else would there be.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

sorry for not getting back sooner to all that asked a ??? i was hooked up this weekend and off grid


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I, not sure if it was THE Glock guy, but there was A Glock guy there.. Installed 2 sets of Truglos for me.. Super nice guy


----------

